# Help? Strong Pony!



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, ive had a 13hh welsh pony for about 6months now. But having trouble with him, He is always leaning on the bit, and pulling to go foward all the time, and when in canter i can like realise my reins as he just gallops off, Its becoming a big problem at shows, hacks, pony club etc as i just cant manage him all the time.

Any tips and ideas of what i could do to make him listen to me more? Stop leaning on his bit? and be calm??

Thanks Tara 

video of him...:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would look into a trainer even if part time to help him get better with the bit.
i am not the best at english riding but to me he looked stiff with the constant pressure of the reins being held so tight but that could just be the discipline. he also looked abit more at ease with you bareback then all saddled up... but i could be wrong. 
but i would def get a trainer for there input and show you what you could do 
good luck


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

thankyou, 
Yes i have realised that, he is a lot more calmer and less forward going without a saddle, the only problem there is without a saddle he has no martingale which makes me have no control when he does run off.
Will look into getting his saddle checked this week, as need this problem sorted.

Thankyou again


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

does he run off alot???
like once a ride, once a week, multiple times a ride??


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes mostly everytime I ride but I hardly let him when he tries, he sometimes bolts as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

if you are comfortable riding bareback what if you tried putting on a suringcle(sp) and then hooking the martingale to that to help for control... especially if its a saddle fit problem ...that might help for now but it will only be a short term fix.

but i think the biggest issue is the little respect for the bit pressure. if you dont know how to retrain/train for correct bit pressure i would get a trainers help immediately. he could get worse if you don't stop it now which could be very bad news :/

goodluck


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay thankyou, I've just been told he's getting his saddle checked tonight and his previous owners have said I need to change is bit until he is softer in the hands

Thankyou for your help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

TaralovesBenni said:


> thankyou,
> Yes i have realised that, he is a lot more calmer and less forward going without a saddle


This should be a flashing red light regarding saddle fit. Horses naturally run away from pain or danger.

I'm glad to see that you are having a saddler look at him. I have a suspicion that a reflock of your current saddle or a new, differently shaped saddle will improve things quite a bit.

If he still leans on the bit, then maybe a trainer is in order. I would not add a harsher bit to a horse like that unless I knew exactly what I was doing based on a lot of previous experience.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I also just noticed that you banged his mouth on both of the jumps I saw on the video. Release him over the fence, please.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would have to agree with Mildot about the saddle issue 
maybe you need a bigger saddle 
and maybe changing the bit too 
also get a professional trainer to help you


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

At no point in the video was there any a release of pressure on his mouth. First, you need to release over fence. When you are on the flat remember you need light contact with his mouth. If he is getting quick then half halt, but do not keep a constant strong pressure on his mouth. When you keep that strong pressure he is going to fight it or try to run away from it, which is probably why you are having problems. He needs to learn that going nicely and quietly for you is going to give him a reward.


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

Thankyou guys, I have sorted the saddle problem, it needs re stuffing or needs a saddle pad...and yeh I have tried it out on monday and he was a lot calmer..but I'm still having problems with his patience...for example I was doing games on monday and he just would not wait he was side stepping, bucking on the spot and throwing his head any tips to stop that? And I have began to when I'm cantering hold and release, hold and release and then just release he seems to be going nice and calm 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Does he walk calmly? Or does he try to rush off then too? Do you know how to do a one rein stop?

I would guess he's hard to control at the walk too. If he or you don't know how to do a one rein stop, that's where I would start. At the walk, let him take a few strides and do the stop. Slowly increase his number of strides until he is good at any number of steps. Then and only then go to the trot. Do the same, a few strides at first and slowly increase. When he's good at the trot then work on the canter the same way. 

You could go to a harsher bit which would work for a little while until he figures out how to avoid it too or he gets a harder mouth. Instead you should work on getting him to have a softer mouth. The one rein stop is good for that and so is having him flex. Just remember every time to use as little pressure as possible and increase until he responds. 

I also agree that you should get help from a trainer or a more experienced person. There's nothing like someone by your side to give you help and show you how to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

Thankyou, the only problem with halting all the time is it winds him up and makes him go faster....and he doesn't stand still and the slightest squeeze he like bucks in trot :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

TaralovesBenni said:


> Thankyou guys, I have sorted the saddle problem, it needs re stuffing or needs a saddle pad...and yeh I have tried it out on monday and he was a lot calmer..


Hey! How about that! Good news. That was probably a major source of his frustration.




TaralovesBenni said:


> but I'm still having problems with his patience...for example I was doing games on monday and he just would not wait he was side stepping, bucking on the spot and throwing his head any tips to stop that?


I can't offer much advice on this other than make him do the opposite of what he wants to do. Buck? Back him up. Side step right? Circle him left. Gently and patiently are the keys. I think this is an area where a trainer would be helpful.




TaralovesBenni said:


> And I have began to when I'm cantering hold and release, hold and release and then just release he seems to be going nice and calm


Half halts: they work every single time. One of the most useful tools in a horseman's box. Don't limit their use to the canter. They work just as well during the trot.

There is actually more to a half halt than hold and release the reins, but that is a great start. You are teaching Benni that force in his mouth is followed by release (instead of more and more force) and so he is learning to trust your hands and relax. 

This might help: http://www.artofriding.com/articles/halfhalt.html


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

thannkyou for all your help..Benni is getting schooled without a saddle, martingale and with a saddle etc. He is improving very quickly.

Tara


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

TaralovesBenni said:


> thankyou,
> Yes i have realised that, he is a lot more calmer and less forward going without a saddle, the only problem there is without a saddle *he has no martingale which makes me have no control when he does run off*.
> Will look into getting his saddle checked this week, as need this problem sorted.
> 
> Thankyou again


If that is the case, there is a serious problem. You should not need a martingale to stop a horse. You also don't seem to be very experienced with jumping, and if he's developed issues, I'd hold off on jumping him (especially that high) until you've worked out his kinks under saddle. Do you have a trainer? Was this a problem already when you bought him, or did it develop into an issue since you've had him?


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

hi, it depends what mood hes in and how and what kind of work we are doing the martingale, but if he in a naughty mood he will have his head extremely high. I do have a trainer. Also with the jumping isue, he is a show jumper, he jumps brill on small jumps, the vids on there are ones where hes gone wrong hence the song 'i work so hard' he isnt usually like that. The only isue he has is getting his striding wrong which makes me not respond fast enough to fold and release with the hands.

thanks..


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Regardless, the rider should not need to rely on the martingale to stop a horse. I have a half saddlebred who's head can go straight up, especially when she's excited, and I never use a martingale, unless I really feel like it. You need to learn to stop a horse that has his head up. If the problem is that he's avoided contact by throwing up his head, follow your hands up to keep the contact with his mouth. Use one rein to turn him sharply and stop him. Also, are you asking for spots and he's just ignoring, or are you letting him just pack you around o/f?

As for getting strong, try transitions. Walk, trot, stop, trot, stop, walk, trot, etc When my mare got strong after interschool (because some kid hung on her mouth..) I did transition work, lots of backing up, and circle work. Does he ever get strong before the jump or when jumping, or is the problem just when you're hacking?


----------



## TaralovesBenni (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, i have tried transitions its winds him up which causes him to start bucking. Its not as much he is strong up to the jump its more he just ignores you when you ask him to slow down up to the jump.
Hacking is a serious problem, on the road hes fine but all of us go onto the bridle paths, into the woods etc. So wen we go a little faster into a nice steady canter, he just throw his head on the floor leans on the bit and gallops off basically. I have got used to it now so it isnt like ruining anything.

We are on schooling week this week and from 3 days we can now canter without any rein pressure at all..big improvment.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

TaralovesBenni said:


> Hi, *i have tried transitions its winds him up which causes him to start bucking*. Its not as much he is strong up to the jump its more he just ignores you when you ask him to slow down up to the jump.
> Hacking is a serious problem, on the road hes fine but all of us go onto the bridle paths, into the woods etc. So wen we go a little faster into a nice steady canter, he just throw his head on the floor leans on the bit and gallops off basically. I have got used to it now so it isnt like ruining anything.
> 
> We are on schooling week this week and from 3 days we can now canter without any rein pressure at all..big improvment.


If he dislikes transitions so much, keep doing them until he's good. Make sure you end on a good note, though. If he bucks once, keep going until he wont buck anymore, then stop. Transitions are crucial for a horse that won't listen to aids.


----------

